# 550 or 800 cc



## j-man (Jun 7, 2011)

Just bought new truck - sold the old "snowplow truck" - don't want to beat it up snow plowing. Could use an ATV for other things around the properthy. Only question is is a 550 big enough to push snow or should I uptick to the 800s. Looking at the sportsman XPs right now, possibly the grizzly. Live in Nor-Cal at about 4K feet have a pretty large driveway so I know I'm going to have to just pick away at it with an ATV. On some storms I can wake up to a good 8-10 inches of heavy snow. I just don't want to jump on the 550 and wish I got the larger bike. Won't be trail riding much if at all, mostly plow the driveway a few times a year, haul some firewood and debris around - kind of an expensive mule sitting in the garage so if I could get away with the 550 and save a couple of grand I'd go that route. Any thoughts? Any thoughts on Polaris, vs. Kawasaki Bruteforc, vs. Yamaha etc? I'll be going with a 60 inch blade and winch setup no matter what i end up with. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a Polaris 450 with a 60" blade on it and I have pushed two feet of snow at one time and even more at the end of the driveway it has no problem. Some time when I know it is going to be heavy I will do it two times but not that big of a deal. I would go with the Polaris 500 you will not have any problems with it. Best part about Polaris is its all made in the U.S.A. ussmileyflag


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My 2004 Arctic Cat 500 pushes my 60" plow with no problems. It has plenty of power. You should be all set with a 550 IMO.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Bigger is always better. Thumbs Up

But when plowing with a wheeler, you almost always run out of traction before you run out of power because they're so light. Plus, you should be plowing in low, so a 550 will feel stronger anyway. Our 650 kawi has more power than we need, a 550 should be plenty.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have an 01 Yamaha Kodiak 400 4x4 and it pushes snow really well and does everything I ask of it when I use it.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Power wont be the issue, traction will be, throw 2 80# salt bags on the rear and she'll never stop pushing.


----------



## j-man (Jun 7, 2011)

*550 It is*

Thanks all for the feedback - sounds like the 550 will do the trick with enough weight. I like the polaris with the heavier rack capcity for "balast". Plus the money saved will go towards the plow setup.


----------



## fordpusher09 (Jun 25, 2011)

Being a quad and dirtbike mechanic, I would highly suggest staying away from polaris... They arent bad machines but when they break, they are a pain to repair and their build quality isnt on par with the japanese quads. Also if you tear into a polaris, you will quickly find they are not "made in america." They are assembled in america.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

fordpusher09;1289399 said:


> Being a quad and dirtbike mechanic, I would highly suggest staying away from polaris... They arent bad machines but when they break, they are a pain to repair and their build quality isnt on par with the japanese quads. Also if you tear into a polaris, you will quickly find they are not "made in america." They are assembled in america.


 I dont know what Polaris quad you worked on but mine is great to work on much better than any Japanese quad i have worked on. The way Polaris puts everything together just makes seance unlike other quads.

This is just how i feel Do not feel like getting in a fight over this. Its just like saying which truck is better Ford or doge ussmileyflag


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

Power wise my brute is over kill for plowing (I spin tire before I run out of power), but I use it all year round and I love the raw power feel when out ridding with the guys (I don't use all the power all the time though).

Now, the 550 should be just fine and the Polaris's weight so god damn much that it will be perfect for plowing.

BUT

Polaris's do have a bad wrap for needing to be fixed allot, it should not be that bad if you take care of it and don't beat the piss out of it, again, you should be plowing in low for better belt grip and less wear no mater what you get.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I plowed with my foreman 500 this year with no added weight and it handled the snow very well. I plowed driveways and sidewalks and the only issue I had was the power angle cable breaking but I could still manually adjust it which wasn't too bad.


----------

